

Shortest privacy policy you can think of - tawrahim
http://tripbuddy.parseapp.com/privacy.html

======
geofft
This seems like a worrisome idea. For example, in the event of an acquisition,
is the company legally obligated to destroy all customer records, because they
will not "sell it to anybody"?

